# Dwayne Wade



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think this is the guy we ought to go with. He's safe, yet has alot of upside...exactly what both Riley and this team need. With Wade, you know what your getting...a quick, talented, proven player who could contribute immediately, yet still has alot of upside and room for improvements (Remind you of someone?). With all the other guys, there is always a question mark. For example:
T.J. Ford- The guy is only 5'11 3/4 in full, thick healed shoes, including orthodics and an ankle brace. Also, this guy couldnt bench a 185 pound bar one time...my dad (yea he is in great shape), can still do that once. Can this guy shoot? Way too many possible deterants.
Pavel Podkolzine- Played 62 minutes in 10 games, averaging 2.4 PPG last season, coming off the bench for a middle-tier Italian League team...not impressive, regardless of upside...Also, growth disorder, just like George M...look what happened to his knees after the pounding of the NBA.
Chris Bosh- Looking more and more like he won't be there at 5, and the Raptors appear to be pretty set on keeping him. Thin frame doesn't help either.
Maceij Lampe- This guy cound't dunk off of one foot in workouts...that tells you something. Any 18 year old over 6'2 should be able to do that, and hes 7 foot.
Chris Kaman- Attitude and turnover problems...Riley might die.
Jarvis Hayes, Kirk Heinrich- Just too much of a stretch.

The only problem that i see with Wayde is that he is 6'5, about an inch short for a 2 guard, but i think his long arms and wingspan should make up for that. Also, could be shakey if moved to point...Riley should be careful about that.

Sure, I pretty much pointed out all of the weaknesses of the respective players, but I think I made my point in saying that Dwayne Wade is the safest pick in the lottery available to the Heat (Just think, Dwayne and Caron on the fast break:grinning: ).
What do you all think?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

If Bosh goes #4... The next best thing is to take TJ Ford or trade down and get Wade


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> With Wade, you know what your getting...a quick, talented, proven player who could contribute immediately, yet still has alot of upside and room for improvements (Remind you of someone?).


Is that guy Caron Butler. 

Yes wade could fit in the heat but then we have to trade EJ for brandom or a chicago deal.

Great post Miamisheat2002.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love to trade down and grab Wade. He'll be ready to contribute right away and he'll be a candidate for ROY. BTW, in the new issue of SI, in their mock draft it has the Heat taking Wade. SI isn't very reliable with predictions most of the time but its there lol. It also says that Riley would slowly turn Wade into a PG.

I'd love to see Wade in a Heat uniform. I'd love to see Ford in one too but I don't want people to start go crazy on how TJ is a midget and can't shoot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron2Wade...who's gonna be the 1st one to lock up that user name???


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

i hope its wade to caron though....btw, thinking about it, if Wade and Caron both have the point skills that they reportedly have, do we really need a true point? just thinking about it


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

We still would need a PG.We woulnt go anywhere if we dont get a point guard.Have u ever seen a team similar to that?I havent.We need someone with speed thought.

BTW i will chance my screen name to Wade2Caron or whoever gets drafted.


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

i believe that the bulls did pretty well with scottie and Jordan bringing up the ball


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes i forgot about them.You right.
But still i think we need PG.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thats why i've said all along......dont waste the pick on Ford!
take a PG with our early 2nd rd pick and try and bring in a free agent guard like Speedy Claxton, Tyronn Lue, Antonio Daniels.

we can build a winner this summer if we get lucky and do it the right way.....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> thats why i've said all along......dont waste the pick on Ford!
> take a PG with our early 2nd rd pick and try and bring in a free agent guard like Speedy Claxton, Tyronn Lue, Antonio Daniels.
> 
> we can build a winner this summer if we get lucky and do it the right way.....



If you think TJ is undersized and weak, I suggest you take a look at your buddy Tyronne Lue. :naughty:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who here thinks that we should take Wade at #5.Just wondering.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think we should try trade down to get Wade if we are going for him


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

I really wouldnt have much of a problem taking Wayde at 5 if bosh is gone. Pavel is out, I dont think Lampe and Ford are the answers, and Wayde is the next best prospect after that. I wouldn't mind at all seeing us grab him at number 5..remember, if you trade down to below 7, it becomes shakey.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i agree

if we know he'll be there at 8..trade down...but chicago could grab him and leave us with nothing


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We would have to take Wade at #5,cuz the Bulls want him!

C - Kandi Man
PF - B.G.
SF - CB4
SG - E.J.
PG - Wade

That should be a playoff team in the East!:yes:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Maybe we can get #6 and a future pick or 2nd rounder from the Clippers for #5, Since they want a big man Kaman or pg Ford


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

I dont think the clips would make the deal if they knew we'd take Wade at 5 or at 6 regardless. If they knew that all we wanted was Wade, they wouldnt move up because Ford, Kaman, Lampe, or whatever guy they want would be there at 6 for $200,000 less.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea the clips wouldnt do that

and Wade isnt gonna start at PG for us either--we'd still need to fill that spot with a FA or A.C. for this year....maybe in a year or two Wade will be ready to play PG but thats not for sure....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I saw this topic on the similar thread box and WOW.


----------

